# have you lived with sponsor in a relationship akin to marriage.



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

The appendix 2, question (1.19) have you lived with your sponsor ins a relationship akin to marriage or a civil partnership at anytime(including since your wedding or civil partnerships ceremony). Is this specifically asking if I have lived with my wife for a specific period of time before and after our marriage? I'm abit confused by this because she has only been to ghana to see me 6times(3times before & 3times after marriage) and spends atmost 3weeks on each visit. We stay in my parents house each time. Does the various short visits counts as the period we lived together? Or there's an expected period.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

No, time spent together on visitor visas don't count.


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm surprised my wife told me our solicitor ticked yes on that question. I felt it wasn't right because she only comes to visit since she works in UK. I'll have her change it to NO. does we haven't lived together before and after marriage but only visits be a hinder to my visa acquisition? She is Ghanaian too but settled in uk. Is it still counted as visits?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

No, as long as you've stayed in regular contact.


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok I get it, so far as she is working in uk, her trips here are technically visits and don't count as having lived together. If we tick yes they will expect some sort of evidence of cohabitation. Like bills in our names or tenancy in our names, joint account etc. I guess.


----------

